# Winthorpe Newark @ Uk Spring Motorhome & Caravan Show, New



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at Uk Spring Motorhome & Caravan Show, Newark in Winthorpe Newark, Nottinghamshire starting 21/03/2014

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=394

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

clive1821 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## stuglen (Sep 29, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

stuglen has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

gazza333 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## C_Cumbers (Sep 30, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

C_Cumbers has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

rosalan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

dmet has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

wakk44 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

jedi has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Of the 40 places available to us at this rally, last night only 11 had been reserved. This show did encounter some interesting weather last year but it is still one of the first available in a central position for those of us wanting to see whats available early enough to enjoy. It has been a good 'get together' site and unlike some shows, is well organised with free entertainment included.

Alan


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Of the 40 places available to us at this rally, last night only 11 had been reserved. This show did encounter some interesting weather last year but it is still one of the first available in a central position for those of us wanting to see whats available early enough to enjoy. It has been a good 'get together' site and unlike some shows, is well organised with free entertainment included.
> 
> Alan


It also clashed with Harrogate which was not good for the traders and will again in 2014.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

"It also clashed with Harrogate which was not good for the traders and will again in 2014."

IT DOES NOT CLASH THIS YEAR EITHER THEY ARE A WEEK APART

No camping at Harrogate or free entertainment though more social at Newark :wink:  


Just a reminder folks to get the discount you have to book before 31st January, after then its full price


Jacquie


----------



## voltar (Jul 24, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

voltar has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## anneandgeorge (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

anneandgeorge has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 23, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

Redbeard has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mickric (Jun 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

mickric has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

The-Cookies has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

You have just *10 days* to book and get the discount for this show after *5.30pm on Friday 31st January* the price will be £45 

To book please PHONE Event Developments on 01775 723723 and don't forget to say you want to camp with Motorhomefacts.

Online booking does NOT take the discount off so please phone.

Jacquie


----------



## musicboy (Feb 14, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

musicboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time to get the £5 discount you have 3 days left now after Friday It will be £45 pre booked 

Those on the list still showing unconfirmed are

stuglen
gazza333
mickric

Have any of you now booked please.

More folks needed as well


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking for Newark is now £45 for the weekend






Jacquie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

It looks like it's going to be bigger this year, there are a lot more traders booked in for this year. We will be there again. Hope to see you all.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still time for a few more of you to book and join us at Newark



Jacquie


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

has anyone got a list of traders that are going to be at the Newark show please


ty Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

dmet said:


> has anyone got a list of traders that are going to be at the Newark show please
> 
> ty Dave


Exhibitors list HERE

Jacquie


----------



## Dencar (Sep 3, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

Dencar has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Dencar (Sep 3, 2013)

*Yes*

Dennis and carmel are coming on this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Yes*



Dencar said:


> Dennis and carmel are coming on this rally


Jolly good Dennis & Carmel  ive confirmed you on the rally listy.

Any more coming :?: :?: :?:

Jacquie


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

*oh no!*

I've only gone and sold my van 

If I don't find a replacement by then I'll be coming as a day visitor.

Maybe my next van will be there 

Jed


----------



## Dencar (Sep 3, 2013)

*Newark*

Hi Jed

We are in Thones France at the moment until 23 February there are six of us in my motorhome in the Newark show but you are welcome to stay in our awning if you like, let me know I am sure it will be comfy we can put a tent in the awning

Dennis


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: Newark*



Dencar said:


> Hi Jed
> 
> We are in Thones France at the moment until 23 February there are six of us in my motorhome in the Newark show but you are welcome to stay in our awning if you like, let me know I am sure it will be comfy we can put a tent in the awning
> 
> Dennis


Hi Dennis, I've sent you a PM.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

camoyboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: oh no!*



jedi said:


> I've only gone and sold my van
> 
> If I don't find a replacement by then I'll be coming as a day visitor.
> 
> ...


Hi Jed

Do you want me to take you off the rally list ?

Jacquie


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: oh no!*



LadyJ said:


> Hi Jed
> Do you want me to take you off the rally list ?
> Jacquie


Why :? I might have a van by then or even borrow one. You can't get rid of me that easily 

Jed


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: oh no!*



jedi said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jed
> ...


Certainly don't want to get rid of you we need all the members we can get coming to Newark 8O

Any more joining us at Newark ? the weather is going to be brilliant this year :? well we can but hope it is :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks you only have to 14th March to book so if you coming please add yourselves to our rally list and get booking with Event Developments on 01775 723723 and don't forget to tell them you want to camp with Motorhomefacts

Those still un confirmed so far are

Stuglen
gazza333
mickric



Have any of you now booked?


Jacquie


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie,

Now booked for the show, never got the email to reply to, so can you make me green on the register please?

Cheers, see you there,

Colin & Sara


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Colin all confirmed  look forward to seeing you and Sara there



Jacquie


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Dixi has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Jacquie


We have now booked and paid so please can you confirm us

John & Ruth


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok thanks John look forward to seeing you and Ruth there


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

PROVISIONAL EXHIBITOR LIST


Trade stands attending this event include the following exhibitors (updates to follow):

A S Air Suspension UK Ltd, Mandale Motorhomes
A S Bikes (A S Toys) , Middlesex Motorcaravans Ltd
Auto-Mate (UK) Ltd, Midland Mobile Leisure Services
Big Blue Sky Campers, Mini Bike Craze
BOM Batteries , Mototyres2U
Brit Stops, Motor Caravanners Club
Camper UK, Motorhome Essentials
Camping & Caravanning Club , Motorhomes & Caravans Ltd
Camping International Ltd , Motorplus Derby Ltd
Campsite Shop, National Trust
Capital Stores Ltd, Neil The Caravan Medic
Caravan Surgeon , Oakwell Motorhomes
CD Slot Mount, Opus Camper.com 
Charity Link on behalf of Dogs Trust, Outdoor World (North West) Ltd
Cotton & Wool Garden, Pans & Co
Country Seats UK, Park Resorts
Cross Country RV Ltd, Parrotsol Leisure Products
Crusty Pie Company, Phantom Ltd
D & J Mobile Catering Pure U
D W Electrical Services / WifiOnBoard , Regal Furnishing Ltd
Dave Newell Leisure Vehicle Services, Rhyno Movers Ltd
Detroit Solar, Roodog eBikes
Diagnostic Doctor, Roofsure Ltd
Direct Leisure Repairs, RSPB
Do Binoculars, Sail & Trail Ltd
DRW Electronics, Savaspace
Eden Crafts , Shire Conversions
Eden Tree Caravan Park, Smart Outdoors
Edgehill Motorhomes, SMC Motorhomes
Empire RV Ltd, Soldiers Off The Street
Eurocruiser, Specialist Automotive Products
Falcon Technical Ltd, Storit
Franks Caravans, Sutton Road Caravans Ltd
Fuller Motorhomes Ltd, Suzies Sweets
Grantham Caravans (Accessories), SVTech
Grantham Caravans, (Coachman), Tastes
Harringtons Pet Food, Taylor Made Screen Covers
Hillside Leisure Ltd, Therapy Store
Insulated Solutions , TIM Commercial Vehicle Services
Its A Gift, Timberland Motorhomes
Johnsons Toffee, Topsleep Limited
K9 Gates, Tow-bars 2 Tow-cars Ltd
Kingston Campers Ltd, Webro (Long Eaton) Ltd
Kipor Power Solutions, Wildax Motorhomes
LEDbulbs4U.co.uk, Wind Art Ltd
Leisurematic 1000 , Windbreak Leisure
Leisuretech Retail Ltd, World of Motorhomes Ltd
M B Campers, Young Conversions Ltd




Jacquie


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry can you take me off the list please


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Hi lady J can u include us please Yvonne & keith


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=394

]Hi lady J can u include us please Yvonne & keith[/quote]

Hi both if you use the link above and regester on the rally list please and after you have paid just confirm on our rally list, you will need to contact event devlopments for payment details telephone number 01775 723723

If you require any more information please feel free to contact us

Best regards,

Clive


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

mendit has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

clive1821 said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=394
> 
> ]Hi lady J can u include us please Yvonne & keith


Hi both if you use the link above and regester on the rally list please and after you have paid just confirm on our rally list, you will need to contact event devlopments for payment details telephone number 01775 723723

If you require any more information please feel free to contact us

Best regards,

Clive[/quote]
Hi Clive just paid will see you there
Thank you keith


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Keith all confirmed look forward to seeing you soon  



Any more of you going to join us at Newark you still have time to book





Jacquie


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Paid deposit on my new van today. Collect on 17th March. So see you all at Newark after all  

Jed


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant Jed and what are we to be looking out for now then?






Any more coming to Newark to view Jeds new van???????????





Jaquie


----------



## bongo (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

bongo has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## zimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

zimmer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JimM has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

meurig has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

travelsRus has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

homenaway has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


Just a reminder that you only have to this Friday 14th March 5.30pm to book to camp with us at Newark


Still unconfirmed are 

stuglen
mickric
bongo
JimM
homenaway

Have any of you now booked please???????????????


Jacquie


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

patp has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sonesta has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,
I've just booked and paid for our tickets - so please confirm us on your attendees list.
Looking forward to meeting up with old and new faces again.
Sue & Gilb x


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> Hi there,
> I've just booked and paid for our tickets - so please confirm us on your attendees list.
> Looking forward to meeting up with old and new faces again.
> Sue & Gilb x


Confirmed you sue,just a shame we cant go.
George


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

* PRE BOOKING FOR THIS SHOW IS NOW CLOSED*

You can still pay on the gate though £55 and park in General Camping

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

The following folk according to Event have not booked

Stuglen
mickric
bongo
patp

So if your coming its pay on the gate



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Event have asked me to remind you all that for this show the arrival day for camping is *FRIDAY*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Have you all got your MHF Window thingy if not copy below, please put you user name and christian names on it and stick it in your window as it does help us if we need to find you.

If you need to contact me my mobile number is 0753 863 6122 please do let me know if you not arriving Friday or not arriving at all as it saves us hanging around waiting for you.

Hope you all have a safe journey to Newark and please bring the sun with you.

Jacquie John & Clive


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Had a great weekend and it was fabulous to meet up with some old and new faces again.

Thank you to everyone, it was lovely to see you all.

Sue & Gilbert xxx


----------

